# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Summer Mountmaking Workshops in Seattle

## Jamie Hascall

Mountmaking for Exhibitions Workshops at Mountmaking Focus Studio: Seattle WA

Jamie Hascall is offering three mountmaking workshop sessions this summer. The dates are July 18th-22nd, August 8th-12th, and September 15th-19th. Registration can be accessed at https://mountmakingfocus.com/events/

These five-day long workshops offer hands-on training in practical mountmaking skills based on the concept of mounts being a preventive conservation measure to protect objects during exhibition. Discussion will include object assessment, proper support, use of appropriate materials, engineering principles, seismic stabilization, working with design, collections, and interpretation stakeholders, and cultural sensitivity in display. Instruction will cover mount design, fabrication techniques for common mountmaking materials such as brass and acrylic plastic, and creative problem solving. Sample objects will be provided, but participants are encouraged to bring objects if they wish.

Class size will be limited to three people and boostered vaccination for COVID is required. The curriculum is structured to teach general mountmaking skills, but the small class size allows flexibility for individualized instruction and accomodation of varying skill levels and collections focus.

Cost per workshop $2075.00 Email jamie@mountmakingfocus.com with any questions or for further information.

Jamie Hascall has been a mountmaker for over 30 years, and has worked with major institutions and private collections throughout the Pacific NW and Alaska. He spent seven years as Chief Preparator at the Museums of New Mexico in Santa Fe. He presently builds mounts, holds training workshops, and restores banjos at Mountmaking Focus Studio in Seattle.

----------

